# 2nd IKC 2006 - Newsletter



## nlkenpo (Nov 8, 2005)

*INTERNATIONAL KARATE CHAMPIONSHIPS  2006
*
NEWSFLASH ​ 
With still five months to go before April 2006 and so many things to prepare for, we wish for your cooperation right now.

BOOK  YOUR  HOTELS  QUICKLY.

On our website www.ikc2006.nl 5 hotels are mentioned. We blocked off as many rooms at these hotels as possible. If you are still looking for cheap airfare tickets that is up to you, but just make sure that you book your rooms right now, you can always cancel later should there be any changes. If you wait any longer, only the very expensive hotels will be available or you have to book in hotels outside the city of Utrecht.

For your knowledge: The Mitland Hotel is almost fully booked already.

FOR  USA  INSTRUCTORS  AND  STUDENTS

Just book as quickly as possible either The Best Western Amrath Hotel or The Bastion as these are closest to the ikc-stadium, which will make transportation easy for us.

The Ibis Hotel and the Biltse Hoek are good accommodations but a little bit farther away from the stadium.

CHEAPER  ACCOMODATION

Try Beurs Hotel, Malie Hotel or Hotel Ouwi.

ONLINE  REGISTRATION

We urge everybody to register as soon as possible..! Not just because there are huge discounts for early registration ( and payment ), but you will save us a lot of work.

The sooner we know how many people we can count on, the more time we have got to arrange for better facilities before, during and after the tournament. So once again go to www.ikc2006.nl and register.

 LARGE GROUP REGISTRATION 

Print out the registrationform at www.ikc2006.nl and copy them to the number you need. Fill them out completely, make copies for yourselves and sent the originals by surfacemail to:

Hans Hesselmann
Rembrandthage 17
3438 JH  Nieuwegein
Netherlands

After that pay for the total directly to the bankaccount given on www.ikc2006.nl

LOTS  AND  LOTS  OF SEMINARS

As a way of giving credit to all our instructors we asked them to freely give an hour of their time to share some knowledge on a certain subject for a certain group of students. In that way you have the possibility to present yourself to students from different countries who never trained with you or may have never even heard of you.

A good way to place yourself into the European seminar market maybe ?!

We are having contacts with some more very interesting instructors, to convince them that 50 years anniversary of Kenpo Karate is also a must for them, to present themselves to a world of new students.

BLACK  BELT  TESTS

We will have an area reserved for black belt tests.

We do need as quickly as possible the names of those who will participate and for which level. That will give us an indication for the number of certificates we will need and also the number of people we need for the Board of Black Belts.

KEEP ON COMMUNICATING

We need your feedback at all times.

 USE:   info@ikc2006.nl

Ikc2006  is organized and sponsored by Hans Hesselmann and Action Kenpo Karate Holland.


----------

